# E-collar opinions



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm getting ready to buy an e-collar. I only have experience with garmin and dogtra but I'm leaning towards an e-collar technologies k9-800. It has some features I really like but looking for some thoughts from those with experience with it. Feel free to recommend other brands as well


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have their PE-900 and it has been a great tool. I have contact the owner of the company before. Their customer service is excellent.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

eddie1976E said:


> I have their PE-900 and it has been a great tool. I have contact the owner of the company before. Their customer service is excellent.


 that one looks really good for a similar price. I'll have to compare the 2. I like the instant feature on your model. Is the remote comfortable?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have the Dogtra 300. Works beautifully.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

eddie1976E said:


> I have their PE-900 and it has been a great tool. I have contact the owner of the company before. Their customer service is excellent.


I have this one as well. I absolutely love it. I don't use the instant feature much (just don't really need it as much as I thought I would) but it's comfortable in hand and is outstanding quality. It's very consistent. I've had remote collars in the past from other companies that were inconsistent and that can be a major issue when seriously working on things. It's rock solid no matter how close you are and even a bit beyond advertised range (though I wouldn't rely on it beyond advertised range, was merely curious how far it would go).

Agree on the customer service as well. I reached out to them before deciding on a model and they were a pleasure to deal with. Contacted them after receiving it for help with an issue (that wasn't an issue at all it turned out) and again, they were great.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I have the Dogtra 300. Works beautifully.


My last e collar was a dogtra and I had some consistency issues. This was years ago so maybe they've gotten better. I'll have to look into the model you have. 




NerdicEclipse said:


> eddie1976E said:
> 
> 
> > I have their PE-900 and it has been a great tool. I have contact the owner of the company before. Their customer service is excellent.
> ...


 I'm just about sold on one of these. I love all the features and haven't heard anything bad. I was worried about the size of the remote but if it's comfortable and a nice size I don't see any down side.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> My last e collar was a dogtra and I had some consistency issues. This was years ago so maybe they've gotten better. I'll have to look into the model you have.
> 
> 
> I'm just about sold on one of these. I love all the features and haven't heard anything bad. I was worried about the size of the remote but if it's comfortable and a nice size I don't see any down side.


If you have small hands it is a little bit large, but it's still comfortable. Very smooth, quality material with no sharp edges. The buttons are all easily accessible. They're positioned well even if you have small hands. Battery life is nothing short of spectacular in my experience but I guess that also depends what you're doing with it. I can't imagine there's any real world way it can be used that will last you less than a day and it generally lasts us at least 4 at this point with how we use it. All the programmable options are what does it for me. You can have different levels for momentary, continuous, boost, vibrate, tone, even the instant feature and can change them anytime you want. Assign them to whatever buttons you like. You can program the same function to every button so they all do the same thing or mix and match however you like. 

Dogtras are better now. A coworker swears by them and he's never had any problems out of his most current one. Garmins are also pretty solid options I just didn't personally like the one I had as much as I do this collar. But having tried some other lesser known brands, those are the only 3 brands I'd consider.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

NerdicEclipse said:


> If you have small hands it is a little bit large, but it's still comfortable. Very smooth, quality material with no sharp edges. The buttons are all easily accessible. They're positioned well even if you have small hands. Battery life is nothing short of spectacular in my experience but I guess that also depends what you're doing with it. I can't imagine there's any real world way it can be used that will last you less than a day and it generally lasts us at least 4 at this point with how we use it. All the programmable options are what does it for me. You can have different levels for momentary, continuous, boost, vibrate, tone, even the instant feature and can change them anytime you want. Assign them to whatever buttons you like. You can program the same function to every button so they all do the same thing or mix and match however you like.
> 
> Dogtras are better now. A coworker swears by them and he's never had any problems out of his most current one. Garmins are also pretty solid options I just didn't personally like the one I had as much as I do this collar. But having tried some other lesser known brands, those are the only 3 brands I'd consider.


 I think I'm going to get one. I've spent a big part of the night researching and comparing and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with it. Seeing others come on here and stand behind the product and the company is what really tipped it for me.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not sure what the differences are, but I have the ET-800 from e-collar technologies and it has been excellent.

I only use it for working my GSD with livestock, but the features have worked out great for us.

Beep button to say "look at me"
Black button for mild pulse
Red button for "don't even think about biting that chicken!"

The levels for the black and red buttons are completely programmable for intensity and duration. The Lithium batteries have been excellent. Only negative is I typically need to refer to the owners manual to change a setup.


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

Would these be like shock collars?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nekro said:


> Would these be like shock collars?


Yes.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Still loyal to Dogtra here


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have the garmin sport. I like it because it is easy for me to use. It?s waterproof and love the flashlight on it- just a plus. 
https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Sport-Bundle-Training-Device/dp/B01276FRQG


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

Anyone have a good video on how to train using a e-collar? I have a cheaper one but haven't used it yet. I want to first learn the best way to go about training with it before anything. I'll look into the garmin as well


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I ended up going with the pe-900 but I'm sending it back because the screen is acting up. I'll post a pic in a little bit to show you what I mean. I'm going to get a refund now and consider switching to dogtra


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nekro said:


> Anyone have a good video on how to train using a e-collar? I have a cheaper one but haven't used it yet. I want to first learn the best way to go about training with it before anything. I'll look into the garmin as well


There's no good video. Using the collar itself isn't rocket science Nekro, but you're a lot better off once you have a decent handle on just training without one. Then someone can show you in person and you'll avoid some of the mistakes that are easy to make with one.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nekro said:


> Anyone have a good video on how to train using a e-collar? I have a cheaper one but haven't used it yet. I want to first learn the best way to go about training with it before anything. I'll look into the garmin as well


 I was posting mine as you posted this. Don't train with an e collar straight away. Get your basic obedience down first and find a trainer who can teach you how to use the e collar. You can mess up a good dog by using an e collar wrong and YouTube can't replace someone who can actually see you and the dog and teach you


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nekro said:


> Anyone have a good video on how to train using a e-collar? I have a cheaper one but haven't used it yet. I want to first learn the best way to go about training with it before anything. I'll look into the garmin as well


What do you mean by "cheaper one" an et-300 or some off brand?


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

Nigel said:


> What do you mean by "cheaper one" an et-300 or some off brand?


This is what i currently have 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W6UVROK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Nekro (Oct 13, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> I was posting mine as you posted this. Don't train with an e collar straight away. Get your basic obedience down first and find a trainer who can teach you how to use the e collar. You can mess up a good dog by using an e collar wrong and YouTube can't replace someone who can actually see you and the dog and teach you


I have only used the vibration setting but that doesn't do anything for her. I have just been doing clicker trainer so far. I currently taker her to puppy classes and I have set up 2 more at home private lessons. I just haven't asked our trainer yet about e-collars. I don't know If she'll look at me like I'm "hurting" my puppy. Athena will be 12 weeks on Sunday BTW.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

12 weeks, Lol. Put that thing away for 13 or 14mos.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Agree with putting it away and just train your pup. We didn't begin using them until our dogs were mature and understood what we were asking of them. With maturity, you may also find your pup does not need it or is not a good candidate of its use.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nekro said:


> thegooseman90 said:
> 
> 
> > I was posting mine as you posted this. Don't train with an e collar straight away. Get your basic obedience down first and find a trainer who can teach you how to use the e collar. You can mess up a good dog by using an e collar wrong and YouTube can't replace someone who can actually see you and the dog and teach you
> ...


 well of course it doesn't. It doesn't mean anything to her and she doesn't know what she's supposed to do. Vibrate isn't a stim. It's just a pager. They start to associate vibrate as another command. Some use it for recalls. As Steve said, at 12 weeks your puppy is nowhere close to needing an e collar and if your trainer allows you to use it then find another trainer. At 12 weeks clicker training is great. Get a flirt pole and start building her drive. Keep using food and play to motivate her for obedience. Right now the only thing I use my e collar for is proofing his stays at distance where I can't really correct him any other way. This is at 7 months and with the guidance and approval of my trainer.


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> There's no good video. Using the collar itself isn't rocket science Nekro, but you're a lot better off once you have a decent handle on just training without one. Then someone can show you in person and you'll avoid some of the mistakes that are easy to make with one.





thegooseman90 said:


> I was posting mine as you posted this. Don't train with an e collar straight away. Get your basic obedience down first and find a trainer who can teach you how to use the e collar. You can mess up a good dog by using an e collar wrong and YouTube can't replace someone who can actually see you and the dog and teach you


^^^^^
This 100,000 times.
An e-collar is the next step, NEVER the start.

Dust the thing off in a year or so and then start using it. Your pup needs to know what you're asking from him/her. Right now (s)he doesn't have a clue.


----------

